# Liberty Movement > Rand Paul Forum >  Rand Paul filibusters Patriot Act renewal and yields floor after 10.5 hours - Official thread

## eleganz

RAND PAUL FILIBUSTER LIVE STREAMS:
http://www.c-span.org/video/?326084-...eillance&live=
http://floor.senate.gov/MediaPlayer....2&event_id=320
http://www.politico.com/livestream/


Live Blogs:
http://iroots.org/2015/05/20/breakin...ate-floor-now/
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/l...triot-act-live
http://www.breitbart.com/big-governm...r-patriot-act/

----------


## Warlord

what's he saying? I cant watch live dammit

----------


## specsaregood

./

----------


## EBounding

> what's he saying? I cant watch live dammit


Ron Paul might as well be speaking.  

There's a rough live transcript on the CSPAN site.

----------


## robertwerden

> I don't think he can speak past midnight, according to the article.


It would be epic if he was dragged off the senate floor for refusing to stop.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> I don't think he can speak past midnight, according to the article.


Why not do it anyway?  What's that worst that can happen -- get arrested and tossed in the Guantanamo Bay gulag?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I don't think he can speak past midnight, according to the article.


LOL I would love to see the Sgts at Arms dragging him out of the chamber live on TV.  That would make some news....

----------


## RabbitMan

Didn't Ron Wyden say he would also filibuster?  When is he planning to jump in?

----------


## jct74

> So the Senate is meeting to vote on something at midnight?


I don't know what happens at midnight, this is all the Politico article says:




> The Senate is currently working through the 30 hours of debate on a trade bill and is scheduled to vote one hour after the chamber convenes on Thursday — meaning Paul’s time to speak runs out at about midnight tonight.

----------


## jllundqu

Just don't read Green Eggs and Ham.  SPeak about the issue, don't just fill time.  Hopefully others will join.  As long as he gets headlines, its a win.  If he gets dragged off by the Sgt of Arms, that would be EPIC.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> I don't know what happens at midnight, this is all the Politico article says:





> The presiding officer of the Senate may not use the power to recognize senators to control the flow of business. If no senator holds the floor, any senator seeking recognition has a right to be recognized, and then, usually, to speak for as long as he or she wishes (but only twice a day on the same question). Once recognized, a senator can move to call up any measure or offer any amendment or motion that is in order. Senate rules do not permit a majority to end debate and vote on a pending question.
> Generally, no debatable question can come to a vote if senators still wish to speak. Senators who oppose a pending bill or other matter may speak against it at indefinite length, or delay action by offering numerous amendments and motions. A filibuster involves using such tactics in the hope of convincing the Senate to alter a measure or withdraw it from consideration. *The only bills that cannot be filibustered are those few considered under provisions of law that limit time for debating them.*
> The only procedure Senate rules provide for overcoming filibusters is cloture, which cannot be voted until two days after it is proposed in a petition signed by 16 senators. Cloture requires the support of three-fifths of senators (normally 60), except on proposals to change the rules, when cloture requires two-thirds of senators voting. If the Senate invokes cloture on a bill, amendment, or other matter, its further consideration is limited to 30 additional hours, including time consumed by votes and quorum calls, during which each senator may speak for no more than one hour.


http://www.senate.gov/legislative/co..._process.htm#3

----------


## tsai3904

Rand can speak until the Senate convenes a new legislative day, which could be as early as midnight (given the current rule on the floor) or a new day would automatically convene at noon Thursday.

edit: he could speak for up to one hour *after* a new legislative day convenes as that is when the Senate will vote on a bill

----------


## ds21089

> The only bills that cannot be filibustered are those few considered under provisions of law that limit time for debating them.


Those few being every relevant one from now on, most likely.

----------


## jct74

video from Rand




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5rVDrx4RE8

----------


## thoughtomator

nice little truth bomb about the weakness of Republican fidelity to liberty

----------


## RonPaul4Prez2012

Loving this!!!!

----------


## specsaregood

./

----------


## specsaregood

./

----------


## Barrex

> video from Rand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5rVDrx4RE8



Why disable comments on youtube for this one?

----------


## jct74

here is the moment Rand took the floor and the first few minutes of him speaking




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reo6YKU3lI4

----------


## jct74

> Why disable comments on youtube for this one?


All videos on the new channel are like that.  His other channel that he has had since joining the senate allows comments.

----------


## DonovanJames

Loved his comment about some of his colleagues saying you don't get a judge or trial by drone...

Shots fired

----------


## jct74

MSNBC is talking about the filibuster now and showing Rand on the floor.


edit: over now

----------


## mello

Is Rand the only senator there?

----------


## CPUd

> Is Rand the only senator there?


Reid, Boxer, Toomey were there, and some others.

----------


## DonovanJames

Most of the threads on /r/News get removed on politics, but there IS a thread catching traction on the /r/Politics subreddit

https://www.reddit.com/r/politics/co...g_patriot_act/

Mostly being received well. Pop in and add to the conversation and better yet, upvote for visibility!

----------


## ZakCarter

Completely awesome!  We've got the link up at Ben Swann's site too!   http://truthinmedia.com/rand-paul-la...t-act-renewal/

----------


## libertyplz

Been away from forums the last few weeks (checked in quick every now and then), excited to see Rand getting a chance to speak out against this. StandwithRand is currently tending on twitter btw

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Massie just got a shout-out from Rand... about an amendment that Massie/Lofgren sponsored, that passed with a big majority, and then it was secretly stripped out.

----------


## specsaregood

./

----------


## jct74

OK, now the Politico article has been updated to say Rand could speak through the night until 1 pm tomorrow.




> If Paul were to talk through the night, Senate procedure would cut him off at about 1 p.m. tomorrow.


http://www.politico.com/story/2015/0...ct-118141.html

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Another reference to Massie about another bill he co-sponsored.

----------


## CPUd

I'm not sure he could make it 24 hours.  If he's still there in the morning, it will be front page everywhere.

----------


## DonovanJames

> [–]jcoinster [score hidden] 56 minutes ago 
> Looks like someone needs to update: http://israndpaulstilltalking.com/[1]
> permalinksavereportgive goldREPLY


Pls tell me one of you runs that site

----------


## nikcers



----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## Barrex

Ok people. There is huge opportunity here.
Those with Twitter please tweet every hour (or so) at #StandWithRand and promote this project:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...Gen-Grassroots

Please do it also on Facebook(Rand Paul, groups), Reddit, in comments sections under articles etc.

It is a numbers game. How many tweets will we send? How many people will we reach? Conversion rate is 0,5-1%. If we get organized tonight we could completely fund ONLY ACTIVIST PROJECT ON THIS FORUM AT THE MOMENT (and in a long time).

Thanks in advance.

----------


## robertwerden

Mike needs to ask to ask a question so Rand does not lose the floor

----------


## Texan4Life

> Shooting Rand $20.16 for this.  #StandWithRand is also number one trending on Facebook.


+1 just did the same thing.. donated $20.16

----------


## radiofriendly

I humbly submit that the front of this thread should look something like this--at the very least it should have a link to the live stream.

Let's get #StandWithRand trending across social media again!




> RAND PAUL FILIBUSTER LIVE STREAMS:
> http://www.c-span.org/video/?326084-...eillance&live=
> http://floor.senate.gov/MediaPlayer....2&event_id=320
> http://www.politico.com/livestream/
> 
> 
> Live Blogs:
> http://iroots.org/2015/05/20/breakin...ate-floor-now/
> http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/l...triot-act-live

----------


## thoughtomator

Manchin on

----------


## WD-NY

> Joe Manchin and Steve Daines will be speaking on the floor soon.


Awesome news! Another DEM senator ftw. 

The mini-speeches and back and forth questioning between Rand and other Senators is super interesting and definitely helped the last filibuster become "great TV" during the prime-time hours. Definitely hoping that there's a little back and forth between Rand and a pro-patriot act Senator so the 'drama' amps up even more than it already is... so here's to hoping that a pro-patriot act Senator tries tussling with Rand later on tonight (maximum 'drama' ftw )

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Awesome news! Another DEM senator ftw. 
> 
> The mini-speeches and back and forth questioning between Rand and other Senators is super interesting and definitely helped the last filibuster become "great TV" during the prime-time hours. *Definitely hoping that there's a little back and forth between Rand and a pro-patriot act Senator so the 'drama' amps up even more than it already is*


That's what I'm waiting for.  Where's this Tom Cotton idiot?

----------


## hillertexas



----------


## thoughtomator

> That's what I'm waiting for.  Where's this Tom Cotton idiot?


Where's Brave Sir Graham?

----------


## Henry Rogue

> Steve Daines just named them: Duncan, Jones, Labrador, Amash, Massie are there


Daines said, Duncan South Carolina,* Blum Iowa*, Massie Kentucky, Labrador Idaho, Amash Michigan.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> 


Oh no....

Is that a "thing" now?  TV selfies?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

They are using it to argue USA Freedom Act

----------


## libertyplz

> Daines said, Duncan South Carolina,* Blum Iowa*, Massie Kentucky, Labrador Idaho, Amash Michigan.


Thanks for the correction, he said it quick and was worried I'd confuse some of the names

----------


## hillertexas

> Oh no....
> 
> Is that a "thing" now?  TV selfies?


It was Rand's request: "Join in with the action today by sending in a picture of yourself watching the filibuster in the medium of your choice. Post the image below or use the #standwithrand hashtag on Twitter or Instagram. We'll highlight as many as we can."

----------


## libertyplz

Double post, ignore this

----------


## Sola_Fide

> It was Rand's request: "Join in with the action today by sending in a picture of yourself watching the filibuster in the medium of your choice. Post the image below or use the #standwithrand hashtag on Twitter or Instagram. We'll highlight as many as we can."


Oh cool.

----------


## Henry Rogue

> Thanks for the correction, he said it quick and was worried I'd confuse some of the names


No problem, I've got a DVR. Did a little rewinding.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

STOP trying to box him in to supporting the USA Freedom Act like you people don't already know his position.

----------


## Root

Go Rand!!!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

And the haters are out on Twitter...

----------


## Root

> Rand talking about no-knock raids!


Hell yeah!!  He's doing great 

Edit:  Easy on the water Rand!

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## radiofriendly

Drudge has been majorly supporting Rand today with his tweets!

He just shared a new live Youtube link which I have been looking for all day!



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsw5iGFu2rg

THANKS!

----------


## 01000110

Been watching on and off... GO RAND!

----------


## Root

This is great to watch.  Rand is on his A game tonight.

----------


## georgiaboy

God bless President Rand Paul and this R3VOLUTION!  Nearing the 8 hour mark.

----------


## Dary

Where is that "RAND PAUL!" thread at?

----------


## misconstrued

>

----------


## angelatc

> I feel bad for the poor lady having to manually transcribe every word of this lol


I feel bad that America is still paying someone to perform this outdated method of archiving.

----------


## juleswin

Good going Rand, at least we know you don't just talk the talk, you follow your opposition with action unlike some democrats. Looking at you Bernie.

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> I feel bad for the poor lady having to manually transcribe every word of this lol


id only feel bad if she works for a female liberal congresswoman because she's working for less than the congresswoman is asking for the minimum wage to be

----------


## James Otis, Jr.

Hannity and Rove discussing filibuster now.  Hannity admitting as a supporter of Patriot Act he is being won over by Rand Paul.  Rove in a panic.

----------


## LatinsforPaul

> With Paul’s filibuster attracting significant press attention, his campaign has announced that three Republican congressmen are available as surrogates to take questions. (Obviously, the Kentucky senator can’t leave the Senate chamber to talk to reporters).
> 
> The three are *Justin Amash* of Michigan, *Raul Labrador* of Idaho and *Thomas Massie* of Kentucky. All three have backed Paul’s presidential campaigns and are stalwart members of libertarian leaning Freedom Caucus in the House.


http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/l...triot-act-live

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Why isn't he mentioning the "googe for voice" AT ALL????  The content of all our calls searchable in full text.  It's a lot worse than metadata.

-t

----------


## cindy25

Labrador on Hannity now, with Rand on split screen

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Why isn't he talking about the FBI using the same tools and violating the constitution in the same ways?

-t

----------


## tsai3904



----------


## EBounding

I don't have cable.  I hear Rove is on Hannity right now upset about this.

----------


## ican'tvote

Was worried when Cruz showed up, but it looks like he's just here to kiss Rand's butt.

----------


## Lightweis

Finally ted cruz shows up.

----------


## robertwerden

I am convinced Cruz (who was endorsed by Ron Paul) is a plant by the Paul family to take the neocon vote away from the establishment and then endorse Rand or be his VP.

----------


## orenbus

If any of you have not already seen our grassroots project a number of us are working on, please consider pledging here:

http://www.RandPaulDigital.com




For more info you can also check this thread:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...Gen-Grassroots

Thank you

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> Rand wants to let section 215 expire, Lee said he supports keeping it with some added restrictions.


Rand = Ron  Oh and Cruz shows up echoing Lee. Better than nothing. Just twittered Cruz like 20 mins ago asking where is he.

----------


## Crashland

> it doesn't matter what he says; the purpose is to use senate time and mess up the schedule.  he could read from cook books as Strom Thurmond did


There isn't really a threat to the Senate schedule even if he were to go  all the way into tomorrow afternoon. The purpose is to bring this issue  front and center into public debate and to win over the public. Rand's drone filibuster had a dramatic effect on public perception on drone policy. Additionally the political points gained from Rand pressing the issue and other Senators (including Cruz) following his lead, are nice.

----------


## tsai3904



----------


## Brett85

> So does this mean Rand Paul just defeated the patriot act reauthorization?  That is pretty huge if you really really really think about it.


No, he basically just gave himself a platform to be able to raise more money and bring attention to this issue.

----------


## eleganz

> No, he basically just gave himself a platform to be able to raise more money and bring attention to this issue.


If all goes according to plan, wouldn't it expire while the senate is in break?





> McConnell aide: If Paul talks past midnight, he will delay NSA consideration. An aide for Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell said late Wednesday that if Paul continues his talk-a-thon past midnight, he will succeed in delaying the Senate's possible consideration of any Patriot Act extension, possibly into the weekend or later.
> 
> This is significant because the House is due to pack its bags and leave town tomorrow. Because the Patriot Act's spy authorities expire on June 1, the Senate may not be able to pass any surveillance legislation in time before the lower chamber recesses until next month.
> 
> If Paul makes it past midnight, the McConnell aide said, he will delay when the Senate—which still needs to address pending trade legislation—can file cloture on any Patriot Act legislation.

----------


## CPUd

They are reconvening at 9AM, doing the highway funding bill first, then cloture vote for HR1314.  I LOL'd that guy made the hand motion to tell Rubio to hit the gavel.

----------


## nikcers

> No, he basically just gave himself a platform to be able to raise more money and bring attention to this issue.


He may raise money- he did this to gain our trust. Its one thing to tell people you are against the patriot act.

----------


## supermario21

From what I've read, the House will already be gone before the Senate can take up the Patriot Act.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Well, hundreds, probably, ... it's CSPAN


No hundreds of thousands - C-SPAN has some incredible viewership numbers!

The Senate just checked out with a LA congress critter saying he objected to his own objection. Earned him a very odd look lol!

The new congressional directory is out.  It's cheap, it's good photo of each critter, phone and fax number for each office, lists major staff.

-t

----------


## Brett85

> If all goes according to plan, wouldn't it expire while the senate is in break?


It seems as though it will expire if the Senate doesn't pass the USA Freedom Act.  That's because the house won't pass a clean reauthorization, and their Memorial Day break also starts tomorrow.

----------


## nikcers

> It seems as though it will expire if the Senate doesn't pass the USA Freedom Act.  That's because the house won't pass a clean reauthorization, and their Memorial Day break also starts tomorrow.


The hard liners in the senate are in between a rock and a hard place, they need votes for USA Freedom Act. and the house wants none of that patriot act clean authorization. INB4 Obama issues executive order authorizing meta data collection

----------


## twomp

> The way I understand it people who support the USA Freedom Act state that it eliminates the bulk collection of meta data and the data would be held at the provider (telephone company, internet company, etc). The people against the current language of the USA Freedom Act state that it has a loophole that essentially says the NSA can ask the FISA court for the records for a "Person" but the USA Freedom Act explicitly states that a "Person" can be a Corporation (similar to the ruling on Citizens United). So essentially, the NSA can go to the FISA court and ask for all the records of "Verizon" but they also have to state a place from where I understand it. So they can just say "Florida" or perhaps some city/county/etc. The people against the Freedom Act say that they can still get the same metadata they have been getting they just have to go through a couple more steps and channels to get it. At least that is the way I understand it.


The "Freedom Act" passed 388-88. That alone should tell you that this is a bad bill. Unless, you think 388 members of the House of Representatives care about civil liberties all of a sudden. *It extends the Patriot Act until 2019*. How anyone can say they are fighting for our civil liberties then votes to extend the Patriot Act till 2019 is beyond me. The Freedom Act is not needed. No legislation regarding this subject is needed. All that needs to happen is the Patriot Act needs to expire on June 1st. PERIOD!

----------


## eleganz

> It seems as though it will expire if the Senate doesn't pass the USA Freedom Act.  That's because the house won't pass a clean reauthorization, and their Memorial Day break also starts tomorrow.


When is the USA freedom act vote supposed to take place?  if not tomorrow then it won't get a vote until their next session correct?  By that time, the patriot act will have expired.

----------


## jj-

Spoiler: A clean reauthorization, which is what McConnell wants, won't pass. He is putting up a show of fighting to keep the dollars flowing from the military industrial complex. However, the Patriot Act will be extended through the USA Freedom Act.

Since the House break is just one week, they could theoretically come up with other alternatives, but it won't be a clean reauthorization.

----------


## supermario21

https://twitter.com/_MayEleanor/stat...39716185399296

Senate wont proceed to #PatriotAct tonight due to @RandPaul's 10.5 hr #filibuster. This is the 1st procedural roadblock.The fight continues!

----------


## libertyplz

> https://twitter.com/_MayEleanor/stat...39716185399296
> 
> Senate wont proceed to #PatriotAct tonight due to @RandPaul's 10.5 hr #filibuster. This is the 1st procedural roadblock.The fight continues!


When she says" This is the 1st procedural roadblock" sounds to me they have other tricks up their sleeves to stop this. I'm also pretty tired and reading comprehension has plummeted so with that I'm going to bed!

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## squirl22

> How long before Cruz filibusters something else in an attempt to keep up with the Paul's?


I'd give him a couple of weeks...he can't stand not being the center of attention for too long; very jealous of Rand

----------


## Jan2017

>

----------

